# Kato track question



## pioneer33 (Mar 8, 2016)

Does Kato make a 45° crossing and if so what is the part number?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

According to their website, no. 

If you go to katousa.com you can click on the online catalog and get a drop-down for N & HO track guide.


----------

